# My Moggies ;)



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Colin - 7 - Rescued out of a plastic bag at the age of 3 weeks 










Ambrose - 5 - Bought him from someone who was going to drown him because he had a sore eye :yikes:










Volume - 2 but only 9 weeks in picture










Ruby eg. Tripod - 3










Flick - Rescued from a farmyard, all her siblings from the same litter had been killed by a dog and she was the only surviver!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats...Thank heavens they have you. At least they will be loved and looked after now.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are ALL lovely cats xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, love the pic of the tabby hanging out of the little bed, so cute


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> They are all gorgeous, love the pic of the tabby hanging out of the little bed, so cute


Yes, its a kitten bed. He always trys to squeeze in it so I just let him now lol


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous kitties


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pictures - can't believe what people do to cats/ kittens.:cursing:

Well done you for rescuing them.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Just lovely! Is flick chocolate coloured? She has a very pretty face! xx


----------



## BOCCA (Oct 29, 2009)

someone was going to drown their cat because it had a sore eye !!!!!

I would have took the cat (gave them no money, they don't deserve it) and slapped the idiot !

this is also why I could be in the RSPCA i would be arrested, some people shouldn't be allowed even in the vacinity of animals

glad there are people like you to rescue them....


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Just lovely! Is flick chocolate coloured? She has a very pretty face! xx


She is black with a hint of chocolate, just depends what angle you catch her at! x



BOCCA said:


> someone was going to drown their cat because it had a sore eye !!!!!
> 
> I would have took the cat (gave them no money, they don't deserve it) and slapped the idiot !
> 
> ...


I know, god love him  He had a lazy eye and it was closed up. I said to her look you cant do it... I handed her the cash and took him home, I just wanted him out of there! Hes such a character, opens all the doors in the house ut:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all so lovely!


----------

